# Decoy storage



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

Just looking to see if anyone had any good ideas on how to store my decoys in my trailer. I don't think that i will have enough room to have them all hanging up and i dont want to just throw them all on the floor. Any ideas will help. Thanks guys


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

How big is your trailer? How many decoys do you have? Full-Body or Shells? and What brand of decoys?


----------



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

I just built a 5x12 enclosed trailer. I've got about 3 dozen ghg full bodies and about 1 dozen Avery full bodies and a few older shells but I'm not to worried about them just mostly the full bodies.


----------



## mcudwort (Jun 25, 2007)

If you look through some of the topics on this thread you can see how some people have their's setup. Some people pile them in, some build racks, I myself get 6 slot bags. I have a 6 x 12 trailer and I have 3 six slots hanging on both side walls. On the one end of my trailer I have 2- 12 slot trailer bags from Diane (a lady who makes decoy bags) I then keep my dakota decoys bagged and on the floor and stack my 6 slots full of lessers on top of them. This leaves me an area in the front my trailer where I stack my blinds.

I don't know if your full body decoys are on the fixed foot bases or if they are motion based? If you go to the topic Trailer Pics, Please! you will see how some people store their fixed foot based decoys. Anyway hope this helps a bit!

-Michael


----------



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks mcudwort for the help that should get me a pretty good start on things now.


----------

